
The Silent Extinction of IoT Startups - tdrnd
https://medium.com/@virgil.utopia/the-silent-extinction-of-iot-startups-767c08773c9a
======
ThJ
If you let go of your attachment to the cloud and take a critical view of it,
it's easy to see that the cloud itself is a big part of the problem.

If the humble broadband router sitting in your home could manage these
devices, there would be no need to put IoT services in the cloud. You'd pair
your app with your IoT device on your home network and your broadband router
would provide information to the app about how to reach it over the public
Internet.

Alternatively, there could also be some kind of universal bridge that sits
behind your router, opens a port via UPnP and speaks an open protocol. Said
bridge could have an ISM-band SDR and run sandboxed bytecode radios and
services uploaded to it by the various apps that pair with it.

This would be very feasible if it weren't for competition and market forces
getting in the way. Everyone's playing the vendor lock-in game at the moment,
but what we actually need for IoT to succeed is standardisation.

